

Uber Admits That Driver Arrested For Killing 6-Year-Old Worked For Them - yapcguy
http://sfappeal.com/2014/01/uber-distances-itself-from-driver-arrested-for-allegedly-striking-and-killing-6-year-old

======
byoung2
Shouldn't he be considered innocent until proven guilty in a court of law?

~~~
pedalpete
It only says he was arrested, not that he was guilty. The process is arrest,
plea...

------
yapcguy
Uber statement: [http://blog.uber.com/2014/01/01/statement-on-new-years-
eve-a...](http://blog.uber.com/2014/01/01/statement-on-new-years-eve-
accident/)

Local coverage: [http://sfist.com/2014/01/01/7-year-
old_girl_struck_and_kille...](http://sfist.com/2014/01/01/7-year-
old_girl_struck_and_killed_i.php)

 _> In addition, the driver was a non-taxi, for-pay driver. Certainly this
incident raises questions regarding the driver training and selection process
for the increasing number of ride share drivers on our city streets. While
emerging driver service apps fulfill an important need for flexible on-demand
transportation in San Francisco, we must examine a universal baseline of
scrutiny and safety oversight for these services._

Techcrunch examines the question of insurance company liability given the
claim that the Uber driver was not "doing a trip":
[http://techcrunch.com/2014/01/02/should-car-services-
provide...](http://techcrunch.com/2014/01/02/should-car-services-provide-
insurance-whenever-their-driver-app-is-open/)

 _> People have scrutinized Uber’s approach to insurance in the past. But this
terrible accident on New Year’s Eve brings a specific question into focus.
Should app-based taxi and ridesharing should provide insurance to cover
drivers while they’re between rides but actively looking to pick up
passengers?_

